# Felton joins the injury list



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/13751465.htm



> Guard Raymond Felton, the only Bobcat to play in all 46 games this season was injured Monday. The rookie landed hard on his backside in the first half. Although he came back briefly in the second half, he left with back spasms.
> 
> Felton finished with just three points in 12 minutes before joining four other injured Bobcats on the sidelines.
> 
> "He didn't want to come out tonight, but I think that is where we have to use some discretion so he can live to fight another day," Bickerstaff said.


I dont know if hes going to miss time but it will probably mess with his play


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/13751465.htm
> 
> I dont know if hes going to miss time but it will probably mess with his play


Sweet Jesus...It just never ends with this team. Who cursed them, and why?

Question: With all these injuries, do we start questioning the conditioning of the team? Are they simply not being physically trained well enough to endure a season at this level? 

Laurie


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Felton had a nice game. 20 points, 7 rebs, 7 asts, 2 stls. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2006020130


> Add Rufus, the Bobcats' mascot, to their growing injured list. The orange cat showed up with his arm in a cast and a sling.


Even the mascot catches the bug.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Felton is a warrior with few equals in toughness.
Here's a quote after the other nights game when he took the hit



> Felton is the only Bobcat to play all 46 games this season. He doesn't intend to miss No. 47, Wednesday against Atlanta.
> "I won't allow it," Felton said. "I'll play hurt if I have to."


He has amazing heart, he played half of last season hurt and never complained.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Too bad nobody else has played


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> Too bad nobody else has played


That's not fair. The Bobcats are just cursed, that's all. There comes a point where the injuries are so bad and so numerous there just isn't any chance to win. That's where Charlotte is now.

They're still trying hard, though. Look at the scores--this team is still making a helluvan effort, though God only knows why.

Laurie


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Man, this sucks. What's going on here?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Man, the injury issues for the Cats have been crazy this year. It is too bad it couldn't be happening the year of the Oden draft.

Imagine that ... Okafor and Oden in the same frontcourt. Ouch.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

JNice said:


> ..Imagine that ... Okafor and Oden in the same frontcourt. Ouch.


Would've been killer. Whatever happened to Oden, anyway?

Laurie


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

hes still in high school hes going to Ohio St for a year because of the new age rule


----------

